# Tivo Remote Control Suggestion



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

The peanut shaped remote makes it difficult to know if I'm pointing the front or back of the remote at the tv (by feel). I couldn't tell you how many times I've gone to FF through a commercial - only have it reverse or do nothing because I'm pointing it the wrong way. I usually watch tv with the lights dimmed, so I can't see it and would rather be able to do it without having to see it anyway. If the remote were not the same shape in the front as the back, I would know by feel.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

The Series3 remote is backlit, weighted differently, and has a ribbed texture on the bottom of one end.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I've always been able to tell with a quick thumb check - one end has the directional pad. Though the battery end always feels heavier to me anyway.

As filburt1 said though, the new remote makes it very obvious.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Get the Logitech Harmony 880, and throw all your other remotes in a drawer and forget about them!


----------

